# Treat's Tent Tales



## tastyness (Jun 26, 2012)

I've started again after the premature attempt to germ/veg under florescents. Simpley toooooo cold here to make that work.  

Have the babies in the tent under 1000W HPS- only way to keep them warm and safe.  I know this isn't ideal as a MH is better suited for this stage of the game- but I've read I can do the whole grow under the light I have. 
Edited:  There is now also another 600W HPS in the room.  6.5 X 6.5 tent.

Had really good germination rates using water/ and paper towel method.  The blueberry is still a tough one to get going for me.  The two Diesel strains seem to be going gangbusters.  

I do notice that the stems are stretching straight up now that everyone is through the dirt.  The light is currently about 1.5 -2 feet above the babies.  I'm worried if I get them any closer they will suffer from the heat.  

I think I read somewhere that if it isn't too hot for the back of my hand it should be OK.  
Ave temp in tent is 73 degrees and that is with ballast inside, light and a 600w oil heater. Have lights on 24hrs.  

I'm really doing a lot of documenting this time so I can learn and compare the results with my previous attempts.  
There are also 3 bushy little ones in addition to the babies.  
Any and all comments/advice welcome.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

:yay: I'm here to spread some 420 cheer. Mind if I pull my beanbag chair for this, bud? Greenest of the *green hoodoo *to you.

eace:,

7ge:stoned:


----------



## tastyness (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome, pull up a chair.  Smoke 'em if you've gott 'em.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 26, 2012)

yep and a lil hash oil topper :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 26, 2012)

How cold is it?  In a small. confined space, a T5 should be able to keep things warm enough.  It is hard to keep a large HPS close enough to seedlings and small plants to prevent stretching and also prevent light damage.  I would run a heater with a T5 rather than put a large HPS on babies.  Make sure your space is well insulated.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was always told to keep the lights FAR away their first week and gradually lower the light to within 12-16in from them over the span of a week.

I ran my babies under a 400w HPS last run and they didn't seem hurt by it.. Although it was only a 400w, a 1000w could be different...


----------



## Roddy (Jun 27, 2012)

:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 27, 2012)

> Although it was only a 400w, a 1000w could be different...



I have helped growers that have done a complete grow from seed with a 1000 watter. No problems were observed, the only thing was the light was higher above containers in order not to cook the seedlings.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks duck, Now I know if I ever jump to something bigger,  I won't cook my babies... 

 I actually thought they loved the HPS from veg/flwer with the 400w.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 2, 2012)

OK- so I got a pair of T5 28w's set up for the seedlings.  Everyone seems to be doing well.  Got 10 to germ out of 17 tries.  They are 13 days old now, so I'm hoping maybe one or two will still pop- but not counting on it. 

I've noticed there is some bright green algae appearing on the perlite and on the soil.  I don't think I'm over watering - they are getting about 10ml via spray right now.  Will this hurt the seedlings?  

I also have a  question about "alternate nodes" - what exactly does this mean?  

I notice that my older 3 which are in week 4 - are starting to grow lots of new branches where the old ones are.  Really filling in and looking bushy.  I've never had this happen before- normally mine grow up - probably because I've never had anything but florescents in the past.   I think this is a good sign!

Here are some pics from 3 days ago:  Sorry about the lighting since the room outside the grow tent is only about 45 degrees I don't want to take them out simply to get better pics.  Now that I've got two lights, I'll be able to turn off the HID for photos.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

NO IT WON'T hurt the girls, when you go to xplant, plant them up to their first set of true leaves.
RE: alternating nodes= every set of true leaves is a node. When they're no longer shooting symetrical growth (i think that's the word I'm lookin fur....) and branching out asymmetrically, as in a staggered fashion, that's alternating nodes....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2012)

You are getting a lot of stretch on those babies.  You really need more light or need to get the light closer.  I also wouldn't be watering them with a spray bottle and I would water until I see some water coming out the bottom of the pot.  

Using a spray bottle, most of the water is probably staying on the surface.  also, 10 ml of water is only 2 teaspoons, not very much water.  I have to disagree about the algae--it is not good and can harm your plants.  Does your soil have good drainage?  If not, that could be the cause of the algae growing--algae is never a good thing. 

Alternating nodes are a sign of sexual maturity and doesn't happen until the plant is 4-8 weeks old.  Even though your plants are on week 4, they look like they are quite a ways off from alternating nodes as they are still quite small.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 4, 2012)

THG -Thanks for the advice.
I just got them under the T5's and close a few days ago.  As you probably remember they were under HID to start.  I'm in a rather remote place so it sometimes takes a while to get supplies.  Under the new light they are growing larger leaves and not getting taller.  I also watered from the bottom tonight and they all got a good drink.  I've killed a few plants by overwatering in the past and so maybe am a bit too cautious.  Soil & perlite so drainage is good from what I can see. So when they are due for their next drink I'll let it run through.  The older plants are 8" and 10" and should have been moved into bigger containers about a week earlier.  They had good healthy roots when moved so I think they will bounce back soon.  Really filling out on the lower parts this week, with lush grow tips. Also leaves are now quite wide.

When I transplanted them I buried them in soil up to the first set of leaves.  With these longer stems will that still be OK when I move them into 3 gal pots?  I see 7greeneyes recommends that as well.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2012)

Getting the T5s close will make a world of difference.  I just love them for vegging.  Getting more leaves and not growing much taller is exactly what you want--it means more bud sites and we all know what more bud sites means.  

Yes,  bury them up to the first leaves.  And.......we all lose plants....sometimes we know why, sometimes we don't.  I have a couple looking sickly and I don't have a clue why.  LOL--I am new to this organic soil thing and am as green as any other newbie out there.  At least _you_ knew why you were having problems.

I think when you are just getting the upper part of the soil wet and not letting it run through, it does not encourage the roots to grow deep.  Soil and perlite sound like they should have decent drainage as long as the soil is not clay.  I deal with clay soil outside in my flower and veggy beds and it needs a lot more amending than just perlite.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it best to transplant them all at once (they all look good and strong just some are bigger than others).  Most have at least three sets of true leaves.  The real difference is height.  But then again I have a variety of strains going so they aren't likely to be uniform.

I'm thinking the sooner I get them into some bigger pots where the roots can flourish, the better.

Advice?

NOTE:  Town ran out of perlite- transplanting delayed


----------



## tastyness (Jul 7, 2012)

OK- quick decision point.  Seedling are at 17 days and look like they want to be transplanted.  Problem- no perlite to mix in with my potting soil.  There is none in town- it is on order and will be here Wednesday.  At that point they will be 20 days old.  Last 3 were moved at three weeks and roots were quite full and maybe even a bit "rootbound".  I really wanted to move these babies sooner- also had to wait for the soil I bought to defrost!
The others are simply in soil/ vermiculite but the more I re-read guidelines I'm thinking I really want some perlite in there for drainage. 
Hoping for advice from the more experienced.

UPDATE EDITED:  Ended up taking 4 of them and transplanting.  Still 5 to go.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 11, 2012)

Last little ones are going to be transplanted today- if perlite arrives in town.
Have a little bit of what looks like leaf burn?  Could that be from the compost tea I'm giving them?  It was only a tiny bit 1.25 ml.  
The rest looks super healthy though.  
Appreciate any comments or feedback.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 12, 2012)

Well since I've got my thermometer and PH testers I'm able to track how things are going.  Having the right tools for the job makes all the difference.

The "teenagers" are doing fine.  Lots of branches coming in and they are up to about 14".  Some of the fan leaves are GIANT.  I've never grown anything this healthy so far.  Some are 7-8" long and almost a foot across!

The babies are doing much better since I got them under a fluorescent. At two weeks I wanted to transplant them but our town is OUT of perlite!  Was told they could order me some.  So I pick 4 babies and moved them with what I had left and had 5 that were supposed to get transplanted on Wed.  However, two day later and still no perlite.  Going to a new town today to get some.  Will be away for almost 24 hours and am worried about being gone that long.  

Have a little strangeness on a few of the leaves.  Anyone able to diagnose?
It doesn't seem to be spreading at all.  
I've started leaving leaves on the plant (the first few that have now yellowed).  


Comments?  Advice?  
Let me know what you think.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 12, 2012)

And now hopefully the pictures!  Can anyone help me to figure out how to do the cool text next to the photos like on Roddy's thread?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 12, 2012)

I think they are looking quite nice and happy.  I don't see any leaf burn and wondering what you mean by "strangeness"?


----------



## tastyness (Jul 14, 2012)

THG- Picture didn't post that's why you don't see the leaf problems. I had it attached to a test thread I deleted and now even though I renamed the file, somehow the attachment manager knows I already uploaded that photo once. 
Will take new pics today and try again. 
It is some sort of leaf burn I think.  That whole strain (West Coast Diesel) seems to be a bit sensitive at the leaf edges.  A small bit of brown, yellow crispiness showing.  It doesn't look like anything major, and plantslooks perky and healthy.
The GOOD news is that I made a big trip to the "city" and got some extras for my girls.  Nutrients, Worm Castings (the secret sauce IMHO) and a new 600W light.
A few questions:
If I have two lights for my tent and the shape is about square what is the best way to hang them?
Topping-pruning- I have 3 plants that are 3 weeks ahead of the rest.  Doing great very bushy and lots of growth.  About 15-16" high (2 Kush & 1 Blue).  I was thinking of either a bit of LST or trying my hand for the first time at FIM.  
They are 6 wks from germination.  What would you all suggest?  I'm usually one that says- let mother nature do her thing- HOWEVER why not help her along if I can.

Lastly a total newbie question re: timing.  When counting the age of my plants do I start from the time I germed them, the time I saw there pretty little faces break dirt?  
Is "vegging" from after 2 weeks when they are out of seedling stage or does everyone consider that part of the veg cycle?
I plan to veg the older 3 just a little extra a flip them when I start to see alternating nodes.
I'm trying to guesstimate when they might be close to done.  I'm guessing that the flowering times shown in seed catalogs are the time AFTER I go to 12-12.
I can't tell you how much I'm loving watching these grow.  I've always been a bit of a gardener but the joy from these if off the charts.
You know if everyone was growing a few plants at home- the world would be a better place. I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 14, 2012)

THG-
Here is sick leaf :  Is it best to trim these off or simply leave them be?
And the room all nice and setup.  These are some happy looking plants.
Thanks everyone for helping me learn enough to get to this point.

I broke my ph meter this morning- sensor bulb was a lot more sensitive than I realized.  Will be a few days before I can replace it.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 15, 2012)

Second light went in today.  Now have 600W and 1000W.

Question should they be side by side with reflectors parallel or in a T shape?  The 600 has a much bigger reflector than my 1000.  Tent is 6'5" X 6'5" square.

Also regarding alternating nodes.  Am I waiting to see them off of the main stem with the new growth?  I see some on the little new branches around node 4/5.  But main growth is still opposite. 

And here are some new pictures.  Yes - I love to take pictures!


----------



## tastyness (Jul 15, 2012)

Should I FIM or LST these plants.  They are 45 days old (from seed).  They are 3 weeks ahead of everything else in garden.
Blue = 21"
Kush = 19" (This one really is flexible and would be the one I would try to LST)
Kush = 18"
Still at least 4 weeks from 12/12 I think.
This is only my second grow- and I've got tons of light to work with- I'm wondering if I should just leave well enough alone? 
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 16, 2012)

I think that the leaf looks like you just might have spilled nutrients on it.  I would just leave it.  Your plants are looking a nice healthy green.

I like to fim plants.  I also will give the stems a bit of a squeeze if I start getting too much internodal spacing.  You are at about 6-1/2 weeks of veg now.  I don't think that you will be 4 weeks to alternating nodes. 

You are looking for alternating branches on your main stem, not the side branches.

If the cords on your 1000W reflector and your 600W are the same and you can connect either ballast to either hood, I would switch the 1000W to the larger reflector.  Or it is usually a simply job to switch cords out, if you have basic electrical knowledge.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 16, 2012)

THG- Thanks for the feedback, as always.  
Where do you squeeze?  And how much is too much internodal spacing?

I'll see about the lights (hubby will know if it is possible).  Excellent idea.
The 1000W is older (second hand) and 110W with old style ballast.  New light is 240W and a Son T plus with Grow Lush ballast (with the 110% mode).  
All I know is that things are looking happy in there since my visit to the store.

With the addition of real ventilation (Fan and odorsok) RH has come way down.
_I know that I don't want it to be too humid BUT do I need to worry about it being too dry?  _
Currently Hovering around 49-52% RH with temps at 72 deg. When I cycle fan off lights bring temp up about 6-7 deg.  Before the fan it was closer to 65%RH.

Luckily right now lights are on 24hrs so it keeps room warm enough.  By the time I get to 12-12 it should be warmer here so they'll be OK at night when fans and lights will be off.

I appear to have 1 KUSH Girl for sure- I can see the little white pistils in at least three place.  The boys NEVER have pistils right?  The other two are also looking pretty girlie but too soon to call.  GIRL POWER!


----------



## tastyness (Jul 16, 2012)

If I were to FIM- how old do the younger ones need to be before giving them the same treatment?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, if you don't mind my intrusion into the girls' growing discussion, I would like to give you some advice for the Fimming technique.   I usually wait until my plants have about 6 nodes before I FIM them as it will slow the upward growth a bit but will really make the secondary branches pop out and start growing which will make the plants more bushy. There is a trick to proper Fimming but don't worry, if you take too much then it is no different than topping which is similar to FIM but not as affective, and if you don't take enough then you can do it again. 

Many people will use scissors but I like to use my fingernails so that I can feel the "bulb" of new growth. The key is to snip off about 2/3-3/4 of the "bulb". What you will have to do is gently push back the top-most leaves that have already extended out so that you get just the new growth that has not opened up yet. I am attaching a picture that shows the opposing branches that have not yet started alternating (the branches are coming out in pairs still), and the top growing "bulb" with a red line drawn through it to show where to cut. green girl mojo for your garden


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2012)

nice pic/explanation hush, :aok:


----------



## tastyness (Jul 16, 2012)

Hushpuppy- Thanks for stopping by and for the great tips.  I love chatting  with others about "the girls." (Know I don't know the sex of a bunch of them yet the whole grow is from seed- but I believe in thinking positive)  I'll take pictures and show you all how it turns out. 
It looks like the Blueberry- one of the three "teenagers" - is a boy.  At least I see one little bit that looks like a seed sized nob on a bit of a stalk.  There is only one though. On a secondary growth node intersection.  It is also the tallest of the 3 of that age, (middle blue bucket in pictures above) Since the other two are a different strain so I don't have anything to compare it with.  This is my fav smoke of all time and harder to find now with all the newer more popular crosses.  I was really hoping this one would turn out to be a MOM.  
On the other parts there are some that look like they might be splitting with a hair emerging.  I'll try to get some pictures - but my eyes are what they used to be.  With the 10X I can see it- but I'm not so great at getting a photo that matches what I see.  
The drawing helps so much.  I've been gently spreading them to explore what is going on and have a good sense about what you are explaining.
I feel more confident now.  

7greeneyes- thanks for stopping by- I've explored quite a few of your threads and find your comments on other grow journals really helpful.



*Green Girl Mojo to all*


----------



## tastyness (Jul 17, 2012)

This one may prove the exception to the rule "no dumb questions" but I'm going to ask anyway.

*Male Plants in my garden:*
I know to expect that half my seeds will be boys.  And that I need to get them out of my garden as soon as they are identified.  I just didn't expect it to be so hard to destroy something I've nurtured for the last 6 weeks or so.

If the boys are in pre-flower stage (plants are 46 days olds and under 24hr light) can they spread any pollen?  Is there any danger to the girls if I leave this one in there for a few days while I make sure it is really a boy?

And what do you do with the boy plants?  What are some good ways to dispose of them without drawing any attention?  Is there any thing I can do with them?  The plant looks so healthy and happy I hate to kill it.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 17, 2012)

:ciao: T!!

You can wait the one out if not definite on it's sex, just keep very close watch!! KILL the males, no good can come from them unless you're gonna pollen chuck...cut them up and throw them in the trash, throw them in a compost heap or whatever.

Be safe, my friend! :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 17, 2012)

I think a lot of new growers fret over sexing their plants.  However, once you have done it, you'll see how easy it is.  You do have some time between when the male shows and when it drops pollen.  I have some Master Kush that I have just sexed and I have not composted the males yet--I'll try to snap some decent pics when the lights come on.

LOL--on getting rid of the males--if you ever leave a male in there too long and get an entire crop seeded, you will have NO problem whatsoever making them into compost.

Hushpuppy--great picture and explanation on fimming.  I also just nip the top off with my fingernails rather than using scissors.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 18, 2012)

So I figured I would try on the plant I think is a boy.  Less pressure.

So I think I got to the main nub- happy with the amount I pinched off.  
As you can see- I might have been able to go in one more layer.  The one with three is the nub gently separated after the fact.
The pencil is a golf one for scale. 

So ladies- how did I do?


----------



## tastyness (Jul 18, 2012)

So anyone able to help me here?  I'm sure someone with more experience can probably spot this one a mile away.  
I keep hoping the little ones that are opening will spout pistils and that one boy ball is a bad dream. :hubba:


----------



## tastyness (Jul 19, 2012)

So plants are settling in. I FIM'd the remaining two older girls (Kush).  I hope my technique was good.  Everyone got water and some food today.  Still no alternating nodes but tons of lower growth and they are filled in nicely.

Many of the lower leaves (first real set) are suffering from burn from water spots this is on at least 6 plants.  Should I remove this?  Seems like it would be distracting the plant into healing instead of growing. 

I've been misting- and then did some more reading and need to quit that for a while, since it is probably cause water drops that are burning in the lights. Doesn't look like bugs and I've only fed them once (a little guano and organic tea)  The leaves are getting really dried out either from lights (CFL extras) being too close or something related to my 600W or 1000W.

And the blue that I thought might be a boy- may be a girl.  (fingers crossed) The second plant (same strain) is showing the same sort of little growths (ball like) but since the plant is only 3 weeks old that can't be preflowers.  Maybe that is just the way this plant rolls.  I think I saw one pistil trying to emerge today.

I have two Auto's going as well, but will post about them in the correct forum.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 20, 2012)

I doubt that it is the lights causing your leaves to dry out.  I keep my fluoros so close to my plants that sometimes the leaves grow into the light overnight.  What are your temps and what is your RH?  What did you plant them in?  It might be time to feed them a little more.

Leaves do not heal themselves.  Leave the leaves on the plant--do not pluck them.  When the plant has taken all there is to take from the leaf, it will drop it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 20, 2012)

:yeahthat: A lil more specifics would b coo...

I'm one of those if it aint broke kinda growers as well. Never defoliate your plants. It'll never regenerate old growth but if it's in good enough health, will generate new growth to compensate if it has enough root space to grow.

eace:


----------



## tastyness (Jul 21, 2012)

They are planted in the best soil (garden center) I could find. I have no idea what is in it (nothing is listed on the bag).  Felt nice and crumbly though when I was working with it.  Mixed with some perlite, coco and worm castings. 
Temps are 75-78.  RH is 50-60%.
The reason I thought it was the lights, is I had one plant that was getting some extra CFL lovin' and within half the day the leaf was brittle and dissolved in my hand.  
I think the hardest part is simply leaving them to grow.  
I just want to make sure if this is something other than bad watering technique I fix it early.
I've only fed them once with a guano super grow at 5 ml per liter.  And they get a week organic compost tea.  
Thanks 7GE and THG for taking time to help me out.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 21, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> So anyone able to help me here?  I'm sure someone with more experience can probably spot this one a mile away.
> I keep hoping the little ones that are opening will spout pistils and that one boy ball is a bad dream. :hubba:



Looks like a boy, sorry....


----------



## tastyness (Jul 22, 2012)

Roddy,
I think you are probably right. 
 From what others said it seems like I can wait till I flip the lights and see flowers for real to be sure?  Is that right?  Or can they somehow drop pollen in the pre-flower stage.  Lights are currently on 23 hrs a day.

I keep an eye on it every day and there hasn't been much change in the past week.  
Thanks for taking time to answer- much appreciated.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 22, 2012)

So the two plants that I did two days ago are suddenly showing quite a few red/purple stems.
Any ideas?
These are the only two plants who have this happening. 
They are 55 days old and vegging away.  Appear to be girls by the preflowers.
I'm still a total newbie and this is my first try with FIM.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 22, 2012)

Purple stems usually denotes a plant being slightly "agitated" Something isn't exactly right, but not gonna hurt ya much, either!


----------



## tastyness (Jul 23, 2012)

I just checked my second blueberry (short super stout little plant) and I think I see the dreaded "balls" everywhere.  
Isn't it early for this?
I'm still a new grower and don't want to rip it out if I'm wrong.  The older Blueberry @ 55 days still isn't showing that level of sex (pre-flowers).

*Now my super newbie question of the day.* 
 When using nutes (this is my first time) do I give this to the plants instead of a regular watering? Do I mix up 10 litres and water them with that instead of plain water? 
Or do I mix some up and feed that in ADDITION to a regular watering? Like 150 MLS or so?


By the amount of growth on them - I think they are fine. 
Can plants be "too bushy"?  
Posting pics shortly


----------



## tastyness (Jul 23, 2012)

Well the young un's (Day 32) are starting to show sex.  
Think I spotted a new boy and a new girl today.

Garden is going OK.  Gave them some epsom salt spray yesterday since I don't have any cal-mag. 

Still a lot of early leaf damage that I want to pull off- but I'm restraining myself.

Comments welcome.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> I just checked my second blueberry (short super stout little plant) and I think I see the dreaded "balls" everywhere.
> Isn't it early for this?
> I'm still a new grower and don't want to rip it out if I'm wrong.  The older Blueberry @ 55 days still isn't showing that level of sex (pre-flowers).
> 
> ...



The plant showing at 32 days....are you sure it's not an auto?  You have some autos going too and maybe it got mixed up?  However, some plants do show that early.

Yes, a feeding is a watering.  Do not mix up more nute solution than you are going to use.   

I do not believe a plant can be too bushy.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 24, 2012)

THG-
There are more pictures in a post I made here in general growing with better pictures- the site doesn't let me post the same one twice.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61964

The two autos look very similar and not at all like the blue which does kind of resemble the other blue- but I could have mixed them up!  

Actually three plants in this group have sexed now.  Two boys- 1 girl.
Wow- can't wait to see what happens when I really give them food.  Last grow was a modified masscocobuckets run and I was using coco nutes that I just mixed into each watering.  
I know that overfeeding and over watering can be big traps for newbies like me.
If bushy is good we are in for a treat.  I've got one where the internodes are like 1/2 in apart.  Barely peeping over the edge of the grow bag and already at 6 nodes and ready to be FIM'd.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought I would ask a bunch of you for ideas.
I hate this title and know if I ask real nicely for a new title one of the moderators might be able to change it for me.


Tasty's Tent Treats came to mind Or 
Tasty tries Tent - Film at 11:00
Winter Wonderland (cause temperature has been biggest challenge)

If I could indulge in a nice hit I'm sure I could come up with better.
So light one up for me and think good thoughts.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL yes, THG or another moderator can change your title if you ask nicely . . . doing a great job girl, be patient . . . we have our chairs pulled up and are watchin you go

With a screen name like *tastyness* :icon_smile: you have alotta material for good thread titles !!!


----------



## tastyness (Jul 24, 2012)

Ahhh- Dan   Patience.... not one of my stronger virtues.  
Here is the sign I had to post in my grow room.  

After all the plant has gotten along fine without me for a long time!
Fun to have on-lookers, discovering a bit of my exhibitionist side.  

~T~


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

:48: Green Mojo to help them grow


----------



## tastyness (Jul 26, 2012)

Here is the round up-
It's been a bit of a crazy week.  Lots of the little ones decide to show their sex, dealing with a bit of a cal-mag problem which looks to be resolving.  I may have some issues with the two Kushes.  They've really gone downhill in the last few days.  These plants probably should have been given much more food!
So this is almost a pure H2O grow you see in these picks.  
Sex update:  14 plants ( 3 were from fem seed) rest from reg.
Girls: Kush1, Kush2, BBA1, BBA2, BCD1, BCD4,
Boys: Blueberry BOTH, BCD2,
Unknown still: All three WCD and BCD3

Enjoy the picks.  And check out the internodes on BCD3 - I've nicknamed it Hanging Basket because it thinks it wants to be hanging outside.  Reminds me of pansies.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 26, 2012)

Hit my 12 pic limit... here is the rest of the crew


----------



## tastyness (Jul 26, 2012)

Wondering about when to flip. Thinking next week, which would be six weeks from when the beans went in the ground.  My two older kushes will be on week 8.

 I know alternating nodes are considered key.  Do I need to see this on main stem, only seeing it on branches.  See pic.

Is preflowering any indication, or does that just happen during the two week "pre-flowering" period.  Some do, some don't?


And lastly some plants have large nodules where branches meet stem.  Can someone tell me more about these.  Does it mean anything?  Why some plants not others?  

Off to practice cloning now, going to hone my skills on the boys cause I don't care if they live or die!  I knew those boys would come in handy for sumptin'


----------



## tastyness (Jul 27, 2012)

How often should I be feeding them.
I've got three that are 56 days old- the rest are 36.
using supergrow (mostly guano based 10-10-2) and I have organic compost tea that I love as well.  No idea what it's NPK is.

I fed them two days ago and they've gone crazy growing.  They'll need water today and not sure if I should give them food with that or not.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow lotsa nice pictures, tasty !! :icon_smile:

First off, you have a real uhhh . . _unconventional_ media/nutrient setup lol . . . you got soil, with coco mixed in, topped with hydroton, and you're feeding it organically . . . quite creative !!  If you shred a bit of rockwool in there and stick the whole thing in a DWC bucket, you'll have them all !! 

Hey, it may very well work famously !! . . . but I think you will hafta watch them carefully and use your observation and intuition to give the girls a steady supply of nutrients.  If you're watering say every 3-4 days or twice a week, maybe try one watering with your nutes in it and the next one with just water/epsom salt . . . alternate back n forth . . .

Is your water from a well ?? If so, how hard is it ??  Is it municipal, RO, distilled ??  What's the pH right outta the tap ??  These factors make a difference too . . . 

another observation . . . you have a few plants that are over 20" and several that are 8-10" . . . you might consider fimming the tops out if the taller ones now and let the shorter ones catch up, so that your canopy doesn't get lopsided 

really some good looking specimens, keep up the good work !!

jm2c :48:


----------



## tastyness (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan- Thanks as always for the quick response. Love your sense of humor. And the encouragement is much appreciated.
I was thinking of alternating the water/feed as well. 
My last grow attempt was in MASSCOCO buckets and I loved it.  But couldn't get coco here and didn't want to hold up starting my grow.  Then was able to get some and figured mixing it in with my dirt would be the way to go.  
The hydroton trick I read in a book so I thought I would try it.  Figured it can't hurt.
Tap water is municipal- comes in at about 7.2.  
Big one were FIM'd about a week ago.  I've just been keeping the small girls up on buckets for even canopy and the bigger ones nearer the edges of the tent.  Little girls were FIM'd 3 days ago.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 29, 2012)

OK its been a couple days, lets see how they look now


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2012)

Generally speaking, we see alternating nodes before we see preflowers.  If your plants are showing preflowers, they are ready to flower any time you want to flip them.  However, if you just fimmed them, you may want to veg a bit longer and let it recover a bit. 

I have some concerns about the hydrotron in your soil.  I read somewhere not long ago that this was not a good practice and detrimental--I'll see if I can dig up where I read it and see if it has any validity or is just an anecdotal story.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 29, 2012)

THG-
That would be great.  What I read was that it helped with two things:
1.  Less disturbance of roots when watering.  I have noticed this.
2.  Keeps moisture and helps prevent top layer of soil from drying out.
Please let me know what you find out.
They are PH neutral right?  So I didn't think they would have a negative impact.

PS: Thanks for fixing the thread title- much obliged.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

IMO you should veg these another couple weeks . . . I know you're anxious but let the fims grow out a bit . . . get the few pH/nute issues leveled out first, let em get used to the new lighting setup . . . so they go into flip ready to rip . . .

:48:


----------



## tastyness (Jul 30, 2012)

Dan,
That sounds like a good idea.  The Kushies are up to 24" and the rest all up to 14-15.  As long as they don't get too big (the FIM should help with that) - I'll let them keep vegging along.  I know they will grow once I flip and the tent is only so big.  Besides I've got my little auto's in there- and they are loving the extra light. The youngest at 15 days is as big as her older sister.  Both going gang busters.  

And you are right- still don't have the pH/nute issues under control.  They got their first feeding with the new stuff I picked up today.  Most look pretty happy.  

I'm still wondering about the sex of Blue 1- the plant in spite of the early little growth that looked like a boy hasn't changed much in over 2 weeks.  The other two are clearly boys with multiple boy parts and clusters going on. 

Just to be sure- they can't spread pollen yet right?  Going to try the black bag trick on one branch of Blue 1 and see if I can get a stronger indication of which way that plant is going.  

Took clones today as practice run.  Trying to see if the space I'm planning on using will work out.  I want to get a second tent, but haven't been able to find the size I really want yet. 

Thanks for checkin' in
~t~


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

. . . "the tent is only so big" ??? You're in a 6.5 x 6.5 = huge . . .

did you give them a full strength feeding of the new nute ??  I haven't used that product before, I'd like more specifics on it

show another pics of the preflowers, both male and undetermined, you gotta nice camera and a flair for photography lol . . .  it's usually at least 7-10 days after they emerge that the stamens will open up and release pollen . . . seeing a couple of balls isn't a red-light emergency on day one

how did the cloning go ?? :48:


----------



## tastyness (Jul 30, 2012)

Dan- 
Damn- better get them out of there then.  I thought I was safe while they were at 24 hour lighting- glad I asked cause I discovered them 6 days ago.

No- only gave them 1/2 strength.  Figured I should see how they respond first.  It was the only thing I could find locally while waiting on the good stuff to arrive.  

Cloning went well so far- did the method for long stems in solo cups with no humidity dome.  BTW- I loved your turkey dome.  24 hours later they are still looking pretty good.  If this works, it will be good to know I have an easy way to keep making more plants.
I was planning on re-vegging this group when I'm done, and then taking clones from them.


----------



## tastyness (Jul 31, 2012)

See sick plant post for kush pictures.  It is the only one that seems to be still having problems.  
Everyone else is lush.
Notice how the fan leaves are turning in opposite directions on the first plant.
Photo 6 and Photo 8 are the same strain.  Talk about phenotypes!


----------



## tastyness (Jul 31, 2012)

More picks -
Last ones are my autos


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 31, 2012)

good job . . . they're looking very happy now . . . just keep pH and nutes stabilized and they will full speed ahead


----------



## tastyness (Jul 31, 2012)

Dan thanks for the feedback.  
I'm trying.  Hardest part is leaving them alone to do their thing.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 3, 2012)

Update:
Looks like the big blueberry (sex still unknown) got too close to the light.  This happened within a few hours...

and take a look at the roots.  They look healthy but since we are still at veg stage I'm thinking they will be happy with more room.  

I must say I'm grateful to the boy plants for allowing me to perform all sorts of experiments on them.

Edit:  Kush leaves did the same thing the next day.  No change in where the light was, no big growth spurt.  Could this be something other than lights?  Did my nutes run to the top of the plant and cause this?


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 3, 2012)

. . . and I'm grateful to the girl plants for allowing me to SMOKE them !! :joint:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 3, 2012)

:yeahthat: 

So from the look of the roots- do they need repotting?
Or can I pull a HammyLewis and say- I'm fine with small pots and leave them be?

Thanks to all for the help


----------



## tastyness (Aug 6, 2012)

They've been treated to some fresh dirt and 3 got transplanted to bigger containers.
They also got fed yesterday with pH @ 6.5 and nutes.
Gave some more magnesium to the older girls.  
Getting ready to flip them in the next 2-3 days - no later than Friday.
More pictures to come with a full update soon.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 6, 2012)

So I'm getting ready to flip them.  Have a few questions please so that I've thought things through. 

1.  Do you run the fan during lights out?
2.  Lights out-  day or night?  If you could have lights go at anytime, what would your preferred on time/ off time be?  Assume you work from home and can visit garden anytime and are basically a morning person.  I'm actually most concerned with keeping temps up at night when it is very cold here.  My swing yesterday was 64 deg. - 81 deg.  and that was with lights on.
3.  When to take clones?  Should this happen right before the flip?  Or can I wait till the stubborn non-sexed plants show before cloning?  Not in a rush for these, just want to preserve any of the girls that turn out to be worth keeping.  And I've only got one White Rhino and want to be able to try her again.  (Though this is a fem seed and so I realize there may be some issues down the line)
4.  Trimming bottom branches-  I see a lot of people trim the bottom branches off.  I've been really restraining myself to not even pull of the first pairs of leaves that have gone all decrepit up until now.  I know that often this is done to improve air flow and when outdoors to keep from giving pests an easy ride.  How important is it for my indoor plants?  They are super bushy with lots of stems growing straight up next to main stem.  I have several strains going and all of them of course have their own personalities.  
5.  I'm hoping to reveg these plants- is there anything special I want to take into account either at this stage (vegging) or when I flower them.  I know that I need to take care when I harvest. 

Any other advice, tips or tricks are much appreciated. 
Thanks to all who have been checking out this grow- even if you don't speak up it is nice to have all this friendly energy watching.  :aok:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Aug 8, 2012)

woooahhhh tasty!  This grow looks like its comin along reeeeaaaaal nice like...   I could take a stab at some of your questions...

1.  Its a preference hting, I think most people do not run all their fans.  I kept a circulating fan on low, but as no photosynthesis is occuring, I dont think its necessary to refresh the air.  I read about people setting their fans to run for like 30 mins after and before the lights turn on/off, yadadamean?

2.  looks like you answered your own question, but you could do like 7pm-7am so you can check on em before lights off or something..

3.  You want to take clones while in Veg.  Also, once you take a clipping I think you need to give the plant a little like, couple days to a week, to recover.  So you might not want to take the clone, then flip the next day.

4.  Trimming of that style is mostly done indoors for a scrog, but some people live by it and others will fight you to the death against it...  I would say, and Im pretty sure THG will tell you the same hting, LEAVE THEM, the plant will get rid of any leaves it is done with.  I go around to all the leaves that look like they are dying and give them a little tug.  If they dont pop off I leave em.

5.  Are you plannign to keep them as mothers?  Will the clones not be sufficient?  Im ooking forward to seeing that in action.  I haven't seen many people that reveg...

Looking awesome tasty!  KEEP it UP

sMACk


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

Smack-
Thanks for stopping by and taking time to answer.

I just discovered yesterday I have some weird kind of super auto in my tent that needs a photo-period.  Trying to confirm with breeder- but they are on vacation!  So I"m eager to get them flipped now.  

Hmmm- hadn't thought about plant healing from cloning before the flip.  Still checking out if my cloning experiment worked (it's been 10 days and they still look green and perky but I don't see a lot of roots yet) and of course it is cold'ish where they are living.  When I took my test clones the plants I took them from didn't even seem to notice.  Took two clones from each plant.

Thinking about lights on from 9 PM to 9 AM - though I don't know how I'll restrain myself from visiting.  I'm in there several times a day admiring the beauties.

There is a great reveg thread on here that inspired me.  Glad I found out about the single leaf during the transition period or I would have thought I messed it up.  If they stay healthy through flowering I would like to keep a mother or two.  Also that is my plan B in case my clones don't do as well as I hope.


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2012)

Tasty they look pretty good, maybe a lil hungry N wise but that's hard to tell with pics taken with the lights on. If you want to flip in the next cpl days I might not trim the lower 1/4. They wld need time to heal. I like to remove the bottom "sucker/popcorn branches" before I flip. I feel like it helps the plant focus it's energy on the branches up top that usually produce the bigger buds.  If 64f is your low temp then that's not bad at all IMO. As for the super auto...well let's just say IMO if an auto needs a special light schedule to flower, then it's not an auto.  Jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 8, 2012)

They are looking really nice--full and bushy.  If they are a little yellow, I would make sure they got some N before going into 12/12.

In the summer, I run my fan during lights out, during the winter, I do not--it brings in too much cold during the dark period.

Run your lights when it is most convenient for you and the best environment for your plants.

I like to take clones a week or 2 before I flip.  I would recommend that you take clones now and trim the bottom of the plant.  I would wait a week or 2 before I flipped the lights.

Be aware that revegging can be a real PITA, takes forever, and often doesn't work.  Is there any particular reason that you are planning on revegging rather than just taking clones?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 8, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> So I'm getting ready to flip them.  Have a few questions please so that I've thought things through.
> 
> 1.  Do you run the fan during lights out?
> 2.  Lights out-  day or night?  If you could have lights go at anytime, what would your preferred on time/ off time be?  Assume you work from home and can visit garden anytime and are basically a morning person.  I'm actually most concerned with keeping temps up at night when it is very cold here.  My swing yesterday was 64 deg. - 81 deg.  and that was with lights on.
> ...



Hi Tasty, here is what i think for what its worth.

1. Definetly run the fans during lights out, it can help prevent a few things including Powdery Mildew.

2. run your lights at night 6-6, 7-7, 8-8, whatever you prefer, lights at night will help keep temp up at night and down during the day. 

3. IMO i would take clones 5-7 days before the flip, this will allow the plant to heal before flowering, but you can take them up to a week into flower though i have never done this many have.

4. i take the bottom 1/4 of the plant right off before the flip, take your clones from theses branches before you remove them.

5. I never revegged a plant though i plan to soon, so go for it and you can help me when im ready.

Your plants look great, though maybe a little hungry as was mentioned before, good luck if I can help just ask, your not a PITA


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

You guys are the best.  I'll be posting more photos today(with regular light) and I  did a full inventory (two weeks since the last one and FIM day).  Height, nodes, FIM status etc.  Even though those pesky 4 still haven't shown sex, they do all have alternating nodes.  I have a trip planned in November and want to make sure I have time to finish this properly including dry/cure time.  I have a feeling most of these will go a full 9-10 weeks.  So I can put off the light change for a few days but 2 fulls weeks would be pushing it if I used my calendar correctly.

They just got a good feeding with their last dose of veg type high N fert.  
Since I've topped up the dirt, added some lime and repotted a few of them most have put on even more growth and they take about twice as much water/food per time.   

When I did my practice clones the plants rebounded quickly.  So if I do clone in two days, they can heal up for a few days.
I'll want you guys to look at the updated pics.  Especially the undergrowth- it is like a jungle in there.  Even found two small baby leaves that were yellow while watering today.  Most of the growth is straight up and next to main stem, several plants are really trying to flower.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> . As for the super auto...well let's just say IMO if an auto needs a special light schedule to flower, then it's not an auto.  Jmo



Hammy- I agree about the auto!  The real bummer is that it wasn't even the strain I wanted- I was after a Big Bang auto with a nice 60 day timing on it.  Maybe I should try to clone them!

THG- revegging is my back up plan for the clones that may not make it.  And it just looks interesting and thinking about putting them outside for that.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

So these are 69 days old.  The two kush are girls.  The blue has not shown yet, though I did think it was a boy back when... but I think I was too eager. Edit: 8/18 _Wishful thinking this is a boy for sure... see other thread_
The kush had magnesium troubles as did the blue.  They are being treated with epsom salts and repotted with some dolomite lime in the mix about 5 days ago.

*K1- Kush







K2- Kush






*
*B1- Blueberry*


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

So these are my crazy "max autos" that need 12/12 they are fem seeds- ***?  And the White Rhino from Greenhouse seeds (fem)

BBA1 - Big Band Auto 1 = 48 days old






BBA2 - Big Band Auto 2 = 32 days old







*WR - White Rhino- 48 days old*







The Rhino is like a bush.  I can hardly get to the stem to count the nodes.  It had a slow start but went crazy after being FIM'd 14 days ago.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

I love this plant- they were bonus seeds but I think they are cool.
also germed 4 out of 4 and 3 were girls.  They are all 48 days old
Look how different they are :icon_smile: 
*BCD1- Blue City Diesel 1 *






*BCD3- Blue City Diesel 3*
This plant would be a magnificent stealth plant- doesn't look like MJ hardly at all.  I could see these planted all the way along the side of a driveway or in hanging baskets.  Currently one of my favorites.






*BCD4- Blue City Diesel 4*


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 8, 2012)

Very Nice, they dont look hungry anymore.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

Another freebie 3 out of 4 germed - none have shown sex yet.
Like the blue city  the range of phenos is all over the place.  


As you can see one has really been suffering- hope that one turns out to be a boy.  
*WCD1- West Coast Diesel 1




WCD2- West Coast Diesel 2




WCD3- West Coast Diesel 3



*


----------



## tastyness (Aug 8, 2012)

*dman-*
It always surprises me what they look like when I get them out from under the HPS.  
they sometimes look so sick in the tent- but under normal light they are healthy and really dark green
Pictures were taken right before they got fed today


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 8, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> So I'm getting ready to flip them.  Have a few questions please so that I've thought things through.
> 
> 1.  Do you run the fan during lights out?
> 
> ...



my answers are in bold


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 9, 2012)

hi tasty :icon_smile:

ozzy is a pro, and I'm with him on these issues you're asking about . . . 

 - yes, definitely keep the air moving at all times, because cool, dark, stagnant air is the most conducive environment for mold/mildew to start setting up shop and the girls need fresh vigorous air movement at all times

 - you have some pretty wide temperature swings in the tent (even with lights on 24/0), and I'm wondering what kind of temps you're gonna get during a 12 hour dark cycle . . . maybe consider warming up the room outside the tent to see if you can get the inside temps to moderate a bit . . . the tent material should prevent light leaks, so you may want to consider lights on at night to keep em warmer, and off during the day 

 - I clone from the lowest couple sets of branches a week before flip.  I cut _above_ the first node on each branch and leave at least that one node on the main plant . . . which you will want to do also, if you plan to reveg . . . as ozzy says, two new branches will emerge at this node after you cut the clone off, and these are what will redevelop when you reveg

 - there's no harm done if you remove the lowest fan leaves that were damaged by the mag deficiency, and then cut your clones from those  branches.  Once the girls are 3-4 weeks into flowering, alot of us lollipop the plants, removing all the leaves and branches from the bottom 1/3rd of the plant . . . as ozzy says, this allows the plant to give all it's energy up to the big buds . . . which is what we're all shootin for !!

They are looking much better . . . great job !!

jm2c :48:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 9, 2012)

So I thought it would be a good idea to test the temperature range with the lights off.
After all, with them on and fans going 24/7 I'm getting ranges from 70 to 80 with normal being right around 74/75.

With lights out I've seen 62-68 but the longest they've been off for is two hours.

Coldest part of the night was used to test. 
Just did a test with lights out and fan on for 1.15 hours - temp 62 - humidity 61.  Oscillating fan was not on.  Do I need to run a longer test?  I don't want to confuse them too much since they've been on straight 24/7 and I'm going to flip them to 12/12 shortly.

*So how will the ladies like this?  Should I run oscillating fan?  Do I need to get a heater?*
I did have two plants (the boys I was using for experimentation) out in the dark in the main room with no light or extra heat for at least 3 days and they didn't appear to suffer any ill effects.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 12, 2012)

So I"ve got 5 plants on day one of flower.  The two older kush girls, the two "fake" autos and the blueberry.

Lights out temp was 62 deg with both fans on (extractor/oscillating) during the dark cycle.   Based on all the great advice, I want to keep fans on if possible, but if 62 is too cold, then I can try adding a heater.  

Daytime temps lights on/ 74-78 degrees.  
RH ranges from 52-58%

New veggie/clone area is doing great- pics to follow


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 12, 2012)

IMO as long as you dont get below 60*f you should be all right.  IMO the RH range is fine


----------



## tastyness (Aug 12, 2012)

*Ozzie-*Thanks for the quick response.

*Do you have a preferred time to feed when in 12/12?  Right after the lights come on?  Or right before they are going out?*

My instinct is after the lights come on - like the importance of a good breakfast or I could argue for night-time so that the food restores the plant while it is resting.  

Looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm a as soon as the light come on, but I like to sat Hi to my ladies first thing in the morning


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 12, 2012)

lights on temps at 74-78f and RH at 52-58% are optimal in my book

lights out at 62f is not all that bad imo . . . are you in the southern hemisphere, where it's gonna start to warm up soon . . . or are you in the northern hemisphere, where it's only gonna get colder ?

"like the importance of a good breakfast" LOL you are so hooked, girl :rofl:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 13, 2012)

I have the perfect little oil heater to use in my tent (6X6) when lights are off to keep it warm.  At least that is what I thought. 
BUT- when it cycles on there is a red glow from the element heating up that you can see through the side vents.  Worried about that interfering with flowering.  I remembered to cover the red on/off light with black tape and was surprised there was still something glowing when I turned off the lights.

I'm thinking it would be dangerous to cover it up so that it is light tight with tape or something.  After all it says right on it- do not cover.  I did use this heater when germinating and had a big cardboard box around it with about 6" of clearance on all sides and that seemed OK.  But that is when I can check on it often- not wanting to leave that unattended for 12 hours at a time.

Anyone have a clever idea?  There is no heat in the room outside the tent, I'm wondering if I put the little heater by the intake flap if that might help. 
My lights off temp is 61.5 with both fans going. I know that is in the acceptable range but a little close for comfort to something stressing them out.
They are still in early days of flower (first week) so there aren't huge bud sites that could mold so maybe I put fans on timers?  That should keep it a bit warmer.  And things should start to get warmer in the next 45-60 days.  But not that much and that room is in a part of the house that is naturally shaded.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 13, 2012)

I do not believe that the glow from the heating coils is going to be anything to worry about.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 13, 2012)

THG- that would be awesome news.  I've read about power bar lights and desk lamps across the room causing potential problems and I want to be super light tight. The question would be- how do I know for sure if it is interfering?  Any ideas from the scientific minds in the crowd?

Last night temps were 61.5 degrees and humidity steady around 53%.  
High of the day was 79 degrees and humidity 66%.
So I'm in range, but feel like it is cutting it close.

OK- I mcGivered up something to keep the light hidden.  Have the heater on 50% for today's lights out- so let's see how that goes.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 13, 2012)

The older plants and the "max" autos have been flipped.  They are on day three.

The new clone / vegging area is awesome.  Don't they look happy? 
Now I feel like I've got options and can do what is best for each plant rather than worry about having them all go to a certain stage at a certain time.  

See post in propagation for my cute little IKEA/3M clone box.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62175


----------



## tastyness (Aug 13, 2012)

*Dan-* since you posted that great explanation I thought I would try to see how I did with my first round of FIM'ing


> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62097
> Post #18



Pictures are fuzzy- but you get the idea. 

So some went really well and a few... well I missed.

And one plant was so bushy (she is my favorite- BCD #3) I didn't dare fim her!

Maybe you can help me figure out my grade (LOL)

Oops- last pictures are of BCD# 3 - look at that stem and how close the nodes are.  Yikes!

Sorry pics are stuck- thinks they are attached to another thread but they are not.  I'll wait a while and maybe it will clear itself up.


EDITED:  see some pics of how it turned out: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=794330&postcount=170


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 13, 2012)

The cool thing about Fimming is that if you don't cut low enough for the Fim to take, you can go back and just cut it out the rest of the way to Top it, and if you cut too low then you have essentially Topped it. So either way, you really can't go wrong. I miss mine on one side or the other about half the time.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 14, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> The new clone / vegging area is awesome. Don't they look happy?


 
Yes, they do  Looks like you're doing a great job, the fims look really good and they've recovered well, so I'd say they are about ready to join the bigger girls back in the tent soon . . . tasty :icon_smile:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 14, 2012)

So I'm on day 3 of flowering 12/12 and had a mishap with my lights.  :doh: Their first time on the timer and one of the two came on early.  So yesterday they only got 11:45 mins of darkness - after two nights of 12:15 and 12:20 of uninterrupted darkness.  I know at this phase it is the 12 hours of dark that count.  How precise is my plants internal clock? 

*How much of a problem did I create? *
Going to beat those timers into submission today.  They are supposed to make things MORE reliable not less.  
EDIT UPDATE: Using myself the human timer.  Can't find one that properly converts the voltage here without losing time.  

Any secrets to getting multiple timers in the same room synchronized?  They are analog not digital and the time setting is a bit basic. ie line the arrow up with the current time- but you can really only tell for sure what time it is on the hour.  I know this should be easy, but my botched attempt last night tells me it just isn't so.

I'm thinking set one timer for the exact 12/12 and the second one to be 11/13.  Coming on 15 mins later and going off 15 mins earlier just to be sure.

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 14, 2012)

Why are you using 2 timers?  I had no trouble running 2 600W lights with a 15 amp timer.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 15, 2012)

THG-
I'm using two because one is 110V and the other 220V.  So I have to keep them separate.

Still trying to figure it out.  And am I right-* it is the 12 HOURS of DARK that needs to be maintained as the high priority even if they don't quite get 12 HOURS of light?

Would 5 mins make a difference as long as it was consistent?*

DARN- missed this answer till today- the NEW POST buttons doesn't always work as expected.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 15, 2012)

I love how beautiful these plants are.  Taking sooooooo many pictures and just discovered the great pictures thread as well and have some new techniques to try. 
These are post process and there are some nice B&W close ups for sexing plants at this thread:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61964

Both areas are going great- moved the lights in the tent yesterday and that helped a lot.  Did a little "coat hanger LST" on the kush plant 1 and it went so well #2 is in bondage today.  They are almost 3' and if they stretch I'm worried about keeping them under the lights. 

Clones on day 4 are looking gorgeous.  Green and perky. 

Veggie plants are happy- the WCD still hasn't shown sex but I'm guessing that two are boys and maybe one is a girl.  





The BCD#1 is tall and will go into the tent tomorrow. 




Not sure how long I will let the rest of them veg.  The White Rhino had a pretty strong reaction to last feeding.  3 of the very most bottom leaves have crinkled up, dried, changed color and died!  Will give her 1/2 strength today when the rest get fed.  

PS: Lurkers - please feel free to comment.  I won't bite! Almost up to 1000 views so thanks for stopping by- everyone's positive energy is making this my best grow ever.
PPS: The sepia pic are the FAKE AUTO's.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 17, 2012)

So things are going really well now that the two areas are set up.  
I've added BCD1 to the tent yesterday (at 8 weeks) she was very tall unlike her two sisters and I don't want them popping through the roof of the tent when they get stretching.  (See new pictures added to previous post)
The two Kush's got some hanger bondage.  They are up to about 36 inches.  It was so cool to watch the new bud sites come up on the bent branches.  Only had them tied down for two days. 

Upstairs cloning- all are still alive.  And one of my experiments has really shown the roots as of today.  Clustered in the bottom of the cup.  One of the experiments died- did a little post mortem.  Added a layer of perlite and water to the clone dome base to see how that goes.  See details at: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62175
Vegging area is good - have 6 plants.  
*How do I know - when to flip them? *
They are all showing alternating nodes and 3 are girls. 



 The whole WCD strain is still not showing, but they actually got transplanted one week later than everyone else so maybe they are still catching up. * Do some plants show preflowers but not sex?
*
The two BCD's are getting all full of pistils-* is there any advantage to letting them continue to do this or should they be moved to flower?*






One of these is so bushy I can't even see the stem!




With the two spaces I'm not in as big of a rush - but still have a vacation planned in Nov. that I need to work into the mix.  Don't want it to be harvest time while I'm gone.  

The White Rhino is showing a bit of a leaf problem.  I'll post details in the sick plant forum.  I've had them on nutes for last 3 feedings and will be water only today.  

So my plan was to maybe add the rest of the BCD's to the tent and leave the WCD and White Rhino to recuperate a little bit.

Thanks for stopping by- would love some feedback.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 17, 2012)

BTW- thanks for all the timer help.  Turns out the 220V was defective- put in the back up and it broke too!  Going to the store to return them and find something that works.


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 18, 2012)

Your plants are beautiful, Tasty. Well done and I'm sure you'll have your best harvest ever. I have no advice for you -- you know more than I do now. I will say this though -- I use a turkey baster to water seedlings. It doesn't disturb the soil and I can water until they start draining from the bottoms. You are far from being able to use that advice -- perhaps in your next grow 

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Aug 18, 2012)

*HemperFi-*
Thanks for stopping by and your kind words.  I have the turkey baster on my list for the next time I pop some seeds.  I thought it was an excellent idea when I read your journal. I'm doing well because of the support of the great people at MP.  Everyone has been so generous when I've had questions.

The girls are kinda cute aren't they?  People say that they stretch when under HPS from the start but I sure don't see that in mine while they've been vegging.  I had a little bit when they were small till I got the light right but since then it has been 1000W + all the way. 

Now we get to watch them flower.  So excited.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2012)

If they are three feet tall, i would be flipping them to flower anytime. 

Yes, they can have preflowers for a long time before showing sex. I have been looking at my probable male for a week. It takes forever.

Looking good.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Rosebud.  I'm thinking that one strain isn't going to show till it gets flipped. They are between 19" and 27" now, the shorty is that crazy BCD3-super bushy.  It better stretch at flip or there will be no place for buds.   
*What are the advantages (if any) to giving them a little extra veg time?*
Or is it kinda like the end of flowering - there is a peak period and then it starts to decline.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 18, 2012)

I think usually people are in a hurry so they flip quickly. I veg about two months because I like big girls and they will stretch in flower. It all depends on how much room you have to flower. If they don't run out of food there shouldn't be a decline.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 20, 2012)

Spent part of the day planning the rest of the grow.  I've got a trip planned in Nov. right after the harvest of these beauties.  I should be here for the drying but will be gone during the curing time.  *What will I be able to do to keep things moving along and keep the bud drying properly while I'm gone?*

Because of that it's time for more ladies to move into the tent. Now got 2 new girls in there.  It is impossible to squeeze them all directly under the lights anymore, they are too big.  So lights are almost all the way to the top of the tent and the smaller plants are raised closer to the lights.  

I was planning on feeding when lights came on and like to do both rooms at the same time.  BUT-  When I went to check on all the veggie girls they were dying of thirst.  Everyone looked limpish and sad.  DARN!  The only day I haven't been up there 4 or 5 times and I missed getting them a drink by about 4 hours or so.  Everyone has had a good long drink now, some food and nicely pH'd @ 6.5 - and hopefully in about an hour everyone will look happy.

Still no indication of sex on the WCD it is day 59.  I'm hoping they start to show when I flip them. If they happen to be boys, I'm worried that I might not catch them in time and they could mess up all my girls.  But since they get checked every 12 hours- I'm thinking I should be safe.  They also are the longest flowering plant I've got (at least according to the breeder guidelines - _taken with a grain of salt_); so I've got to flip them soon.

What if I flipped that light to 12/12 - the space isn't super light tight but I could cover each plant with black plastic while it is in "dark" period.  There is the fluorescent in the same space for the clones, but it is very close to the floor and below the pots.  At least that way I could see if they are female/male BEFORE they go to my tent full of confirmed girls.  

*Do you think that would work?*


----------



## tastyness (Aug 21, 2012)

So all of my plants are now on 12/12.  Since I'm still concerned about the 3 with no sex indicated yet- they are flowering in a separate space until they tip their hands sometime in the next 14 days.  They have the longest flowering time (don't you know) and had to get started now if there is any hope they will be done and dried before the trip. 

The tent is full and lush and I'm glad I've got this extra space.  I thought I was going to be able to fit a few more plants with ease (the plan was to have spots for 12) - that is too ambitious, but fun to dream about. 

First ready for harvest should be the autos in late September.

Doing the little happy dance now  
Thanks again to everyone for your help in getting me to this magical day.  
Now to navigate flowering successfully.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 21, 2012)

Great news and happy flowering, tasty :icon_smile: just keep an eye on the stubborn ones, you'll be able to pick them out in time if they show male

far as the curing, no way to burp the jars if you're on a trip . . . the drying part only takes 4-5 days . . . the burping/curing is about 2-3 weeks

maybe you could dry in open air 3 days or so, then put them into brown paper bags while yer gone?


----------



## New2theGame (Aug 21, 2012)

:holysheep:  Awesome stuff.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 21, 2012)

*Dan K.-* do you think that would work?  I was figuring a week for drying.  
Hanging in the dark with fan blowing but not on them.  Checking till stems are bendy and almost snapp-able.  Then into the jars for curing.  I was going to get those nifty hygrometers that are mentioned in the sticky on Curing by the numbers.  

I've never cured before- I dried last time and left it out drying when we went away.  Needless to say wasn't much to come home too.   But we didn't have any alternatives.  I'm a big believer in tell NO ONE.  My hubby knows of course because he is the one with the card.  And he's in charge of mechanical/electrical so that everything is safe.  

I'm hoping that with all the clever people here we can figure out something that will work. What have you tried or heard of that might work to cover being gone early in the cure.  Looks like at least 2 weeks, could be 3.  A lot will depend on how they go over the next 9 weeks, there is plenty of time to figure out something.   

I know some people cure even longer than 2 weeks- but I'm guessing that early stage of opening the jars several times a day is very important. 

I'll have to start now looking for brown paper bags- don't have those here either.  *What other materials might be good for this? *

Thanks for your support and being so patient with all my newbie questions.  
I owe  my success to all those here at MP who took time to comment here and answer my PM's.  

My first day with everyone (except the clones & of course they need to be ignored) in 12/12 and I"m not sure what to do with myself. :rofl:. 
 I can't "check in" on them every few hours as I usually do.  
Will make seeing them when lights come back on even more fun.  And time for food today.  Will be BLOOM- (Canadian Express 2 Part for coco/soil) for everyone.  1/2 strength for the new arrivals and full strength for those that are in Week 2.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 23, 2012)

So here we are with a pretty full tent






 and my secondary flowering area with the plants that still need to be sexed



My questions today is : they get water every other day since they are in kind of small pots.  On average drinking almost 2L each.  *Should I be feeding each time or alternating?  * So I did decide to feed but after 3 days instead.  Learning to trust what they are telling me
When I was in grow I was alternating and think they were massively underfed at the start.  Had 3 feedings in a row then water then feeding over the past two weeks or so. 
I don't see any nute burn and the new arrivals in the tent only got 1/2 strength bloom last time.  I do have one plant this is quite lime green with all the new growth and has had a leaf or two turn yellow and drop.  Everyone else looks normal.
*When foliage is fading to yellow- mostly not enough food or too much???*


----------



## tastyness (Aug 26, 2012)

It was bound to happen sooner or later.... 
I went to move the cord from my light today and the whole thing came flying down from the ceiling.
Luckily I caught it before the bulb/light shattered.
Unluckily it came down right on WCD3 and decapitated the plant.  (The plant in the middle of the bottom picture above)
The reflector acted like a guillotine and chopped the head and most of the branches right off the plant.

This was the one in the three that I thought was a girl.  Not sure if we will be smoking any of this strain this round.  
Keep fingers crossed for me that one of the two left is a GIRL......

Decided to use one big piece for some more clones and then get out the duct tape.  This has become my experiment with HST!


----------



## tastyness (Aug 26, 2012)

Week 1 and Week 2
What do you think?


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 26, 2012)

aww crosses fingers and toes, puts legs behind neck too for extra luck...  great way to make the best of bad deal.. on the watering thing
.letting the plant show you what it needs is the way to go..IMOyou will find flushing is not even needed if you are organic.
 for me i feed every watering once a week when first flipped  then in about 2 weeks its every 3 days till the buds fatten up last 2 weeks its every other day.. im a burn or grow kinda grower.. if a strain does not respond well to my growing methods i change the strain not my growing style.. 

Aloha
Squidy 

lol sorry for the ramble


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 26, 2012)

lol Squidy . . . either it grows or i burn the snot outta it :rofl: . . . my kinda guy eace:

sorry bout the WCD, tasty :icon_smile: . . . glad you weren't hurt

the new pics of the girls starting to bud look . . . well . . . . very . . . tasty !! :icon_smile:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 26, 2012)

*New2theGame* - Thanks for stopping by.  I see you too have been taking advantage of all the smart people we've got here at MP to help us newbies.


----------



## tastyness (Aug 26, 2012)

*Squidy*- Thanks for the support.  Yeah- I'm thinking that they can take a little more, but then again not worth trying to be an overachiever on this first grow.  Dan will tell you all about my habit of trying everything at once.  :rofl: Cloned to soil, rockwool, coco pucks and "super easy cup method" just to see which I liked best.  I do plan to give only water for the last 10-14 days - I haven't had to flush yet.  I would only do that if I overfed them somehow.  

*DKL-* thanks- my reflexes were pretty quick for 5 AM.  I just moved the cord a tinch to get it away from the plant it was encroaching on and the next thing I knew things were flying.  Luckily it will get rehung today with stronger ceiling anchors so it's all good.  I had just decided that odds were good that one was a girl when Whoooosh - of with your head!  It was the smallest (19") and sickliest of all my plants - all the lower fan leaves were really burned so if I had to lose one, WCD3 was a great choice.  It would be fine with me if this doesn't flower till next run- I hear it is super super smelly and goes the longest of anything I've got in this bunch.  So maybe it was a blessing in disguise.  

I do have clones, so if I decide to try again it will be easy.  
Just got a dehumidifier for the room so that should help a bit.  Was on sale for 99.00!  My RH has been sneaking up to low 70's high 60's.  High point is usually after watering/feeding. I'm going to try it inside the tent when light some on and see how it goes.   

Will be watching closely over the next few days trying to get that environment just right on a more consistent basis.  Figuring if temp/humidity is bang on then they will do better with the frequent nutes regime I would like them on.  Since they are specific to coco I'm thinking the more often I can use them the better.  Everyone looks really healthy and happy so what more could I ask for.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 26, 2012)

:aok::48:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 27, 2012)

ozzy- nice to have you stopping by again. 
Soon...:48:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

Some kind people have been helping figure out how to prune my plants.
They are in week 1/ week 2 of flowering.
I went up to the 5th node but think I might have gone one higher?
I plan to reveg these babies when they are done with this round.

Here are before and after shots. 
*How did I do?*
WCD2
Need a haircut? 

  Conservative pruning 
 Aggressive pruning 

WCD3
Before
 After


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems like you did a good job, you could take a little more but i wouldnt in flower, if you do it in veg next time take some more, but that looks good.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 28, 2012)

:yeahthat: IMO it's not a good thing to prune a plant that has been put into flowering. Pruning a plant does a little damage that the plant has to heal before it continues to flower and this sets it back a few days lengths  the flowering time.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree w/ ozzy and dman . . .  good job, tasty :icon_smile: you mostly removed the very large leaves from the very bottom of the plants

I think this will help alot with the humid air you been having and allow alot more airflow between the media and lower plant . . . I would try and keep that top layer of hydroton as dry and loose as possible, roll it around and water through it instead of on it . . . and even aim your circulation fan in this area . . . hope the dehumidifier is cranking out the water too

You left lots of little veg and nodes for the reveg too . . . that will reveg into a freakin bonsai tree

I also like your text/picture arranging :cool2:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2012)

Talk to me before you reveg. They reveg from the flowers themselves. Not  from the leaf nodes. That was a big surprise for me.

Looking good Tasty!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2012)

i trim the bottom third branches off (at which time I take cuttings) and then using my light meter watch the falloff to 5k+ and prune everything off that isn't receving optimal lumens. seems radical but eliminates popcorn.

eace:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 28, 2012)

I find popcorn to also be very . . . . tasty !!  :icon_smile:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

THANKS everyone for the awesome responses and comments.  This place ROCKS.

*So should I just leave the girls and not trim or still take off those one or two lower fan leaves as planned?*

*DanK:*  Hydroton dries out really quickly.  Really it is serving more as a protector of the top layer when watering so that the roots can grow right up to the top of my pot.  Since I use these buckets that are barely 3 gals I like to use every bit of it for roots to happily live in.  I've been able to see how this is working when I've killed the boys and like the results.
Not sure what you meant about "water through it not on it" - please explain.

Dehumidifier filled all the way up and shut off last night so yeah definitely getting the environment just right.  

*7G-* I did take clones two weeks ago.  A lot of the bushyness and regrowth is from that.  I took 4 from each.  I've been keeping a good calendar and notes so next time I can plan my prune/FIM/clone to flower schedule a little better.

*Rosebud: *I will be in touch for sure.  I'm curious to see how the whole reveg thing works.  

Lots of little buds coming up down in here- and have plans for bubble hash so they won't go to waste.


----------



## Locked (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice job tasty...you cld hve gone a bit higher but that is pretty good for your first time. Like Ozzy said I like to try and do all my hvy pruning in veg like a week before I flip but I hve taken the bottom 1/4 7-10 days into flower and didn't see any real delays. Every strain is a lil different though so be sure to check your trichs real well come harvest time so you will know for sure if the pruning slowed your girls down. It's best to harvest by checking the trichs via scope anyway. 

These were the males? You cld probably get away with pruning the girls. Jmo


----------



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

*Hammy -*
Thanks- yep these are the boys and the slowest bunch in the crowd.
They were delayed in transplant for a week while my town ran out of perlite so got very squished in their little 4" seedling pots. 

I'm really AMAZED at what is happening.  
Never thought I would have this kind of luck - BUT getting help here and being willing to get the right equipment makes all the difference in the world.
I've got scope standing by for when the time comes.

Girls have a nice morning out planned.  A nice little breakfast and then a trip to the spa for a trim!


----------



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

Now on to the good stuff


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 29, 2012)

wow  they look happy and _very_ well fed . . . . fantastic !!  :banana:


----------



## epicstuff (Aug 29, 2012)

Whats a T5. I'm in asia and not seen anything sold as that.  looked on internet just looks like a flouro tube is that it? Just those thinner ones?.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

epicstuff said:
			
		

> Whats a T5. I'm in asia and not seen anything sold as that.  looked on internet just looks like a flouro tube is that it? Just those thinner ones?.



T-% are the thin high out put flours


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

lookin like she's gonna be a dank pull off those healthly ladies. keep on w/ what yer doin *tasty*. :cool2:


----------



## tastyness (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks *7G-* I hope you are right. 
They enjoyed a yummy breakfast and then a trip to the spa for a trim.

The BCD are really tricky- so damn dense I could hardly find where the leaf meets the stalk.  They look a little stunned by their new do's but seem to be rebounding nicely.

I'm challenged by figuring out the best way to arrange my plants under the lights for maximum exposure.  

*How do you arrange your plants under the lights?*


----------



## HemperFi (Aug 29, 2012)

I make sure they are in the foot print of the light and rotate them a quarter turn every day -- don't know if this helps them, but it helps me... I, like you, tend to fuss over my plants way too much, but I just love them -- to death 

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Aug 29, 2012)

*HemperFi*
That helps.  Yep I turn mine a quarter each day and rearrange them all every other day. 
How did you ever guess?  :ROFL:

I simply keep thinking there has got to be a way to make the most out of those 1600W. 

We need an icon that has someone hugging their plant to death!  :fussing:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 29, 2012)

Your plants are looking great.  They are nice and full and a wonderful shade of green.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## tastyness (Aug 30, 2012)

Thought I would share another before - after pruning.  Didn't want to bore you with ALL of them.  





And the tent is looking good 2 days after the final prune. 


These plants are mostly on 20 days 12/12. 



The rest closer to 10 days.






And my favorite little bud pics for your enjoyment. 
The "max-autos"




*Blue City Diesel*


----------



## tastyness (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm not a fan of sugary cereals or frosted flakes but when I look at what is starting to happen on my leaves well.... how tasty is that?

Girls are doing well, tent is filling up.  
We are half way on the Big Band Autos and counting down to harvest in about 3 weeks.  

Enjoy.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2012)

your plants look great...you have a green thinm for sure...cant wait to see them finished up and in a :bong1:

take care and be safe


----------



## tastyness (Sep 3, 2012)

*4u2sm0ke*
Thanks so much.  
Looking forward to a little of this
 :bong:  :ccc: :joint4:  :bongin: :bong2:
and a little of that :vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon: :smoke1::bong1:


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 3, 2012)

looking mighty tasty there tasty, 
great work :aok: keep it up


----------



## tastyness (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks much *Bogart MT* 



I really :heart: when I see my thread pop up on the list of new posts and I swing by and someone has left a comment. I love hearing from you all.
It truly makes my day.  


Now resume :watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 3, 2012)

:watchplant:


We :heart: you too

now resume:48:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 3, 2012)

*4u2 *  Awww shucks- now you made me 

Wish I could :ccc:  but have to wait for harvest, dry and cure.

Luckily I've got two plants that should be ready in three more weeks. 

One of them is really starting to turn yellow- (the younger of the two) - only plant in the tent that is doing that.  Hmmm- just realized she is near the ballast? *Could that be a problem?* 

The only reason I'm so worried is that there are not a lot of leaves on this plant to begin with.  Like a baby Sativa. _ I know it is normal for them to start to yellow at the end BUT if this is something else- by the time I catch on it could be too late.  AND if this is normal and I over-react with "remedies" I could make it worse.  _

Worse leaf was light yellow yesterday and today is turning brown.  This is at bottom of plant - second or third node.  And it is moving up the plant BUT only on the main leaves. (Fan- I think)

Last watering was two days ago- with some epsom salts added. (I've got quite a bit of coco in my pots).  They are due for a feeding today- xpress coco part a/b @ 5 ml per L.  

Overall plant looks really healthy and is budding up nicely.  There are lots of smaller green leaves that look fine.  These are the "main" leaves right of the stems- not happening on any of the branches.  My understanding it that those leaves keep the plant going. 

Pics coming soon


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 3, 2012)

every leaf that's green and healthy is adding to the overall photosynthetic output of the plant, so any leaf that's green and healthy should be left on the plant . . . unless you're pruning low, unproductive nodes low on the plant (lollipopping)  

a leaf at the second or third node on the mainstem is one of the oldest on the plant . . . and it's productivity is waning . . . this sounds like a product of age, and it's probably of no consequence whatsoever to the overall health of the plant . . . it's normal - clip it off

:48:


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 4, 2012)

they look huge i want like those . i am courious is there a grow book that teaches how to do that


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 4, 2012)

this site is one big grow book, bud . . . . read on !!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 4, 2012)

*skullcandy*
:yeahthat:
*Dan K.* is soooo right.  Keep reading and participate like you are here.  Everyone is very willing to help.  

_My best tip: _ Give the experts here as much information as you can so that they can help you easily.  For example: Sick plants almost always need pictures for good diagnosis.  Both problem area and Full plant.  In addition there are a bunch more details to provide- see sticky in sick plant section.​*
Stay tuned:* Trichomes are busting out all over- Day 25 plants now have beautiful ones showing up on multiple buds and leaves.  Until yesterday it was really only the main colas that were showing the buildup. And the next crowd are starting to show on the buds. 
All except the White Rhino which is continuing to grow with bud sites just starting.  (Day 16) - However this is the longest finisher and will be the last one out of the tent so I expect it to be slower. 

*Update:* Humidity in the tent is coming into more acceptable levels.  Adding another run of ducting to get the exhaust farther away from the intake and tent in general seems to have helped.  I now have a full day of 51%-57% through the whole light cycle.  Waiting to see how day two goes.   There was a peak after feeding last night - but I expect that.  I've been keeping the oscillating fan lower during lights out and the dehumidifier outside the tent is helping a lot.  I have to empty it 3-4 times a day.  
I would like to get it even lower as they start to really bud up so am getting floor fan this weekend that I'm adding near the intake.   

Plant of the day: 
I have to say I'm really excited about my "fake" max-autos.  This is one really nifty plant.  And the Big Band genetics are nothing to sneeze at.  As the first one to finish (3 weeks to go) it holds a very special place in my heart.  Cool to watch same strain at different ages but flipped to 12/12 at the same time.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 6, 2012)

UH-OH
Weather has changed and my temps are up to 80-81 with lights on.
Humidity is staying down at 50%.

Rearranged ducting again today.  That room gets sun during the day right now (didn't before) and so I'm still figuring out how to adjust. 

They still look luscious - so I think we are OK.  Looking for a second fan to use near intake.  Hoping that will help to get me back down to 75 deg.  
The heat the dehumidifier generates isn't really helping the situation.  

Lights on in a few hours and time for another feeding.  

The clones are really responding to their first real meal.  Really perky and some are already 9" tall.  Two are flowering.  Is that even possible?  But looks like little buds right at the very tip of the main shoot.  Won't matter - they are about to get LST'd and then FIM'd.  It is really fun knowing how the mom's for these plants look and being able to adjust from there.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 7, 2012)

Way too long without photos. 
Reaching the half way point with the Kushies today.
Big Band is two weeks from being done.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 7, 2012)

uhhh   your ladies look freakin awesome tasty!!

sMACk


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2012)

Just LOVELY!!!! Enjoy this part of the journey...wow.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice tasty! Very good job thus far!


----------



## gourmet (Sep 7, 2012)

Great looking plants and great pics too.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 8, 2012)

*sMack* - Thanks a lot.  I'm amazed every time I open the tent that I played a role in all this.

*Rosebud *- What is really exciting is that I've never really gotten this far in a grow successfully before.  It is so interesting to watch how the different strains develop and now that I've got a bunch of clones of these I know what to expect in the future.  Some of these girls seem "too bushy" and lots of little growth in by stem that I would probably prune in the future. 

*Drifting* - Appreciate you stopping by.  And your kind words.

*Gourmet *-  I'm a picture taking fool.  I would be  to tell you how many I've snapped since this grow started (+2000) 


So hard not to take a sample bud from the girls that will be ready in two weeks. :hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 8, 2012)

Everything looks great, keep up the good work.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 8, 2012)

*dman*- thanks for the kind words.

Our girls got flipped at the same time- so I love following along with your GJ. 
Yours are looking might fine.  Green mojo


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 11, 2012)

:woohoo: Tasty! You got it girl!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

Tent is really starting to get crowded.
I'm really glad two of the girls will be ready in about 10 days.  Looks like I'm going to need the extra space.   




It's like a jungle in there. 




I picked up a new second hand fan yesterday to put near the intake.  Hoping this will help keep humidity down.  Luckily temps have PLUMMETED to really good levels.  Humidity is till a touch higher than I would like- but with all the air circulation I'm thinking the girls can handle it OK.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 11, 2012)

So if you've been following along you know that I FIM'd most of my plants.  Actually tried it on all of them except the Autos and one BCD that has the most amazing shape I wanted to see how it turned out left "au nature".

So here is one of my successful ones. 





And take a look at the White Rhino (f) .  She is really doing well now that I added to garden hoops so that the inside is all opened up.  I've got some clones of her and they are doing the same super bushy thing.  Doesn't look like the you tube video at all - but then again I'm not growing in an 80L pot - only 9L.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 12, 2012)

I could use some assistance with my training. 
I've got a thread on the clones going over in propagation.

If you are good with the tying down stuff- could you take a look?
Not sure where to go next.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=794324&postcount=8


----------



## tastyness (Sep 18, 2012)

I may have given the girls too much of a good thing.  And I've been having wild temp swings outside  - we had frost yesterday morning.  The cooler temps have stabilized tent temps at around 75 deg with occasional swings up to 82.  Humidity is running 51-51 %.
I may have overfed yesterday - and have posted pictures in sick plant forum.

The Big Band is within 3 days for breeders date for harvest.  Will be watching closely.  BBA2 has lost so many leaves it looks like bunches of bud on a stick.  BBA1 continues to have good leaves and buds are still popping like crazy.

Kushes are starting to yellow - and I've got some brown spotting that looks like light burn.  (Light brown) - the lights were up as high as they can go so I had to do some rearranging.  

BCD's are still bushy as ever and full of bud sites.


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful, Tasty. I hope my little girls turn so nice. And thanks again for the lesson today. You have a true gift. 

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2012)

:heart:

that looks *tastey*...*tastey*...*tastey*..


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 18, 2012)

Wowzers tasty! Fantabulous buds you got there. I bet that tent smells lovely!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 19, 2012)

*HemperFi*-  Give yourself credit you are a quick learner.

*4u-* thanks for stopping by.  I'm probably over reacting - but they look soooo good so far.  I too have my issues with the "new posts" button 

*Budders-* I'm just getting over a cold- haven't been able to smell anything for the last few weeks.  Luckily- filter seems to be working and it only smells in the tent.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 20, 2012)

So ducting came off exhaust portion of CFM last night.  They ladies had a night at the sauna!  Gave them a good watering of 20L earlier in the day and by the time I discovered the problem it was 86 degrees and 76% humidity.  Luckily it wasn't for more than a few hours.  

I had to give in and get some of the yellow and dying foliage out of there today.  Looks like breeding ground for potential problems especially after that high humidity episode.  They were all lower , necrotic leaves - these plants are so lush I don't even think they will notice.
Tent is filling up


Here are the autos-they hit maturity date on Sunday.  I'm watching closely 




Then there are the kushies






White Rhino 




What do you think?


----------



## tastyness (Sep 20, 2012)

I am still amazed by how different my 3 girls in this strain are.  These are from seed.
Only pics of two of them right now- I'll have to find some good ones of #4


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking good Tasty!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks *Rosebud*.  It will be good when I can harvest these first two and make a little more room to finish up the others in style.
Glad you stopped by


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 21, 2012)

No worries on the duct incident, tasty :icon_smile:

Some growers who boost CO2 run the whole cycle at 85f, a short incident will have no ill effects on the plants

Same thing with the lower yellowing . . . those plants look like they're growing in a Hawaiian rainforest

Everything is looking super in there !! :cool2:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks great! Sorry about your duct. Happened to me also so I ductaped it and then ziptied over tape.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks *Budders* and *DanK*,

The closer I get the more nervous I get.  Day 111.

I found a little bug/beetle like thing crawling across the tent floor today.  YIKES!
Think he hitchiked in now that I"m bringing in some outside air every day.  Good news is my calibration solution showed up really quickly from ebay and I should be able to make do with my current meter until my new BlueLabs arrives.  I feel much better knowing today when they get fed they will actually be able to enjoy their food.  Not sure yet if I'll stick to my normal schedule (Guano Bloom today) or go back and hit them again with the xTreme coco.  Going to check N-P-K on each before deciding.  
Oh yes and today is Freedom day for clones- going to FIM them all after I release them from their LST bonds.  Should be interesting.

More bud porn here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=796163&postcount=12


----------



## tastyness (Sep 24, 2012)

The autos are getting close.  We are in the final week.  Hit the breeders estimate 3 days ago. 





The Blue City Diesel continues to impress



Same strain different plants 





White Rhino- still has longest to go.  





Kush 


and a juicy looking bud 


thanks for stopping by


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 25, 2012)

Lookin good tastyness...   Gonna be a nice harvest at your place soon...  :48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 25, 2012)

wow, looking super tasty !! :icon_smile:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks *JAAM* and *DanK*
Still waiting for those trichomes to start to turn, but they buds are covered in them.  
I had to tie up the kush a bit yesterday and my hands were super sticky when I was done and I hardly touched her.  

They are still yellowing up more than I think is normal, but look healthy.  They are getting thirstier too.


----------



## Iams (Sep 25, 2012)

Sweet looking plants. Yup I can smell em!

:icon_smile:


----------



## tastyness (Sep 25, 2012)

If you all can smell them I better get me a new filter


----------



## tastyness (Sep 26, 2012)

So I was feeling a little artistic.  Have to do something while waiting for these to finish ripening.  
You'll want to click on these to really enjoy them. 





This one should be ready first.  Unusual plant and my "accident" in the bunch. (the non-auto / max auto).  The test buds on this one smell like watermelon while drying.  




Kush


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice pics Tasty


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, tasty! Your ALL-PRO babe! :cool2:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 26, 2012)

They do look tasty, my friend! :aok:


----------



## HemperFi (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm a little jealous over here on the leaky boat  Just goes to show what can be done when you are meticulous and attentive -- and smart -- great photos, and no doubt some danky, dank smoke. Good job, Tasty.

Peace


----------



## tastyness (Sep 26, 2012)

*JAAM , Drifting, Roddy and Hemp*


Awww shucks you guys are making me blush.    I sooooo wish I could share these buds with all of you. 


If we get the new place with the guest house there will be an open door policy at my place for all MP'ers and MP'ettes.  It is a very long trip to where I'm at- but totally worth it 

I'm excited and eager to see what sort of yield these pretty ladies end up with.
Hemp- your girls are going to be just as tasty- I'm sure!  Extra nutrients in that lake water


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 26, 2012)

Tasty, whats the secret over there? What nutrients, pot size and soil mix did you go with? 

Again, looking DANK

Drft


----------



## tastyness (Sep 27, 2012)

*Drft,*
My method this time has been unconventional to say the least.  And there are parts I'll definitely repeat and parts I'll change based on what I learned this time.

The soil from local garden store- no idea what is in it- I do know it had time release fertilizers.  So I added coco (which I love and the clones are currently in pure coco) and worm castings and perlite and vermiculite.  On replanting add dolomite lime. 

They are in the cheap buckets (9.6 L) that I buy at the dollar store for a dollar even!  I drill my own holes in the bottom - I also tried grow bags for the first time. I use some balled up newspaper in the bottom- but not on all of them.   Started with sizes #12 and #18 but had to move up.  I dream of growing in these big 42 liter buckets I can buy for 5.00 when I get more space.  I also have a layer of hydroton balls on the top of my medium.  In the past I've always had problems with fungus gnats and other critters.  This grow has been very clean so far- but it could also be time of year and using the tent which is such a controlled environment.

Nutes are a longer story-
Started with organics (guano/ for grow and bloom) but the formulas were too skewed.  I used a regular general flower/fruit style chemical fertilizer when they ran out of nitrogen early because it was the only thing I could find quickly.  Then I got wise to the magnesium/calcium problem with coco.  Couldn't get any cal/mag so I use epsom salts and tums (THANKS DanK for that one).  Then got FloraNova Grow (thanks THG) and they loved it.  Clones are on it now and are growing wild.  THG didn't recommend the bloom so I went with Canadian Express Bloom Part A/B- formulated for coco/soil.  So far I like it, but really have nothing to compare it to.  I've been alternating with the Guano Bloom formula and may run out of nutes before they are done.  

I have LOTS of light.  They started as babies under a T5 in the tent with the 1000W HPS going to keep them warm enough.  Then under that for the first 4 weeks till I got a 600W.  My tent is about 6.5 X 6.5.  

I do have one more secret that I use with everything I grow but I'm going to wait till we've got some results to see if it is worth sharing.  So far, the results look promising.  

Really appreciate all the positive feedback.  Fingers crossed they keep going strong.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 27, 2012)

The game is ON:
who can guess the mystery technique!


----------



## tastyness (Sep 27, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> The game is ON:
> who can guess the mystery technique!



There is a hint somewhere in the journal


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 27, 2012)

:clap: your ladies are just lush and beautful....going to be some dank there in a short while. Keeper up :aok:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like a pro gro to me. Very nice...and watermelon? That's gonna be fun to smoke! I'd like me some watermelon weed, perfect for picnics.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 28, 2012)

. . . or cantaloupe :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

*Love* Watermelon! 
*Hate* Cantaloupe! That and chocolate. I know something is wrong with me......


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> *Love* Watermelon!
> *Hate* Cantaloupe! That and chocolate. I know something is wrong with me......



I can see someone not liking cantalope, but _*chocolate*_


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

:ciao: THG, I know, i know. Its not one my list of things i love. I can deal with the combo of peanut butter and chocolate. Its pure chocolate that i cant deal with. Chocolate cake, chocolate milk, chocolate bars. Not my thing. Ide rather have pound cake, angle food cake, key lime pie or rhubarb pie. And if i had the choice ide just have my fill on seafood and steak :cool2: Not big on sweets. 

Tasty, sorry for steering off track. I do LOVE watermelon!


----------



## Iams (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd be intrested on what u eat during the munchies...lol


Tasty; looking great as always! I wish you could share too, but your share of info and pics is "tasty" in itself! keep it up.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 28, 2012)

if your pot smells or tastes like any kind of chocolate or melon whatsoever . . . . I would like a hit, please


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Sep 28, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: THG, I know, i know. Its not one my list of things i love. I can deal with the combo of peanut butter and chocolate. Its pure chocolate that i cant deal with. Chocolate cake, chocolate milk, chocolate bars. Not my thing. Ide rather have pound cake, angle food cake, key lime pie or rhubarb pie.


 
hey drft, im fixin to chop a bcsk juicy fruit pheno that tastes sorta like key lime pie . . . or a stick of green fruit stripe gum . . . or lime koolaid


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

Food is always a welcome topic on any thread of mine 
After MJ and photography - cooking would probably be the third passion.

We tested a nugget of the kush last night and it is AMAZING.  The first taste shot me right back to the Blue Dophin in Amsterdam the first time I sat in a cafe and smoked in public.  Wonderful experience.

More pictures today.  Going to build another drying box today because if that Kush gets any more ready - we won't be able to move off the couch.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 29, 2012)

watcha makin em outta?


----------



## tastyness (Sep 29, 2012)

No words needed


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

Question-
How do you check for hermies? 
What should I be looking for?  I do have one plant in my tent from femmed seed and think I've read that can be more at risk.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> watcha makin em outta?


moving boxes, twine and PC fans.  
I actually am ordering one of those cool drying racks to try out as well.  Seems to make good sense, it is flexible and stores easily when not needed.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 30, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Question-
> How do you check for hermies?
> What should I be looking for?  I do have one plant in my tent from femmed seed and think I've read that can be more at risk.



Post 53 you will see a perfect example of a female with male pollen(hermi) sack.

http://marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54332&page=3

Be careful on over watering. I can see in a few recent pics you watered before it dried out enough. That yellowing slightly and leaf tips drooping is a good sign that they are drowning a bit.

But looks great overall!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> moving boxes, twine and PC fans.
> I actually am ordering one of those cool drying racks to try out as well.  Seems to make good sense, it is flexible and stores easily when not needed.



Wow, great looking plant Tasty.  The trichs on the leaf are amazing.  

Don't know exactly what you have in mind, but, I had one of those mesh hanging things and gave it away.  I noticed that a large amount of trichs always got stuck to the plastic on the shelves/racks and there was no way to retrieve them.  The buds also ended up smashed on one side.  I just like to hang my buds to dry.  They dry evenly and don't seem to get squished.

When looking for hermies, I look at the node intersections for balls, like in the picture that NV linked.  Later as the buds are developing, I keep my eyes open for that tell-tale light yellow color that the nanners seem to have when they hide in buds.   I'll see if I can dig up a picture showing late nanners growing in the bud.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

*NC* thanks for the tip.  When I go to lift the bucket/bag they are light as a feather.  Watering about 2 -2.5 L each time, every other day.  They seem to droop a bit and then perk up as soon as they get water.


I have two plants where the soil/medium is pretty compacted - first bit of water flow right through then they suck it right back up from the bottom.
is there something I can do about that at this late date?

I am so looking forward to the day when I can really interpret the leaves and what they are trying to tell me. They do clearly "say" something I'm just not fluent yet. 

*THG*
Thanks for the feedback.  I'll let you know how it goes for me.  Have some ideas about how I might compensate for those issues.


----------



## tastyness (Sep 30, 2012)

So the daughters of these plants are really starting to take off.  *Wondering if you all would prefer to see them grow up in this journal or should I start a new thread for them?*  I know that having GJ that run on for pages can be a deterrent for many readers.

Maybe some of the clever people will propose a cool title if I do a new journal for them?

They are here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62335
And here:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62317


----------



## Roddy (Sep 30, 2012)

Whatever you do, I'll be watching!! :ciao:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

Pulled these two out of the tent today so I could judge how they are really doing. 

The White Rhino has the longest to go still about 3 weeks.
I'm planning her reveg in a 40L bucket.  And her clones will all go in #28 bags.
She just wants to be bigger.



The BCD has two weeks.  This is the plant that has been just left to grow.  
No FIM or LST.  Wanted a comparison plant.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

Tasty eh?

More bud porn at : http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=798281&postcount=13


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 1, 2012)

Remarkable pics, Tasty  --  They look stellar...

Peace


----------



## Iams (Oct 1, 2012)

Great pics, your macros of the trichs are amazing!!!! As far as a new grow journal, call it what you want, but if you are posting it "I'm IN!"


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 1, 2012)

*I've seen better....*



sMACk


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 1, 2012)

lol niiiiiiice . . . the pics are tasty :icon_smile: indeed !!

i tell ya what girl . . . that super macro trich shot shows a leaf surface, ok? . . . in that little space there's nearly 200 trich heads and you can count about 10 of em right there and now that are ambered (5%)

if i was looking at that shot, and the area showed the 200 trichs on a mature _*calyx*_ instead of a leaf surface . . . . *and* instead of 10 ambered heads, I saw 20-30 (10-15%) . . . . I would soooo get out the axe and let em have it

jm2c :48:


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice plants Tasty!!!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 1, 2012)

*IAMS-* glad you like the pics.  I really enjoy taking them- and this is the only place I can share them.  

*Dan K*- Great advice.  If I keep posting maybe you can help me find just the right time to get them!  Really helpful feedback though.  You've helped me soooo much with this grow and it is soooo appreciated.

*sMACK* ; :giggle::rofl::giggle:

*Johnny*- thanks much.  Glad you like 'em.

Update shortly- chopped the first one last night.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 2, 2012)

Harvested the younger of the two Big Band max Autos.  Youngest plant in the tent- but the one we've been stealing bud from.  88 days from the time she popped out of the soil.  Main cola weighed in at 40g (wet with stem and lightly trimmed)   

All in all an easy to grow plant- only 2 of the 5 fem seeds germed.  But that was at least 50% my skills and no reflection on the genetics.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 2, 2012)

:holysheep:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 2, 2012)

So here is the box filling up with tasty goodness
RH is at 55-60% - *Are they going to dry too quickly?*
Temps are 65-68°.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 2, 2012)

So I noticed these empty little pods at the base of the branches.  Didn't look like boy parts.  Had little hairs coming out of some of them.  

*Is this anything I need to be concerned about*? (Sorry for the crappy pic)
Branch is upside down in this pic.  At first I almost thought seed pod, but then maybe not.  
This was from Fem seed.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Oct 2, 2012)

gee, it all looks so good from here . . . that looks to be quite a nice yield from your auto . . . the RH and temp are perfect for drying, just add darkness and you have all three factors in a good zone . . . the last pic just shows the original, single calyxes that form at branch junctions . . . they are the oldest calyxes on the plant, and the calyxes _should_ swell up a bit at maturity (almost a "false pregnancy" kind of reaction to seeking pollen and finding none) . . . I see nothing at all that should cause you concern . . . but everything I see _is_ causing me to drool !! :spit:

jm2c :48:


----------



## hollywood52 (Oct 2, 2012)

:holysheep: :yeahthat:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 2, 2012)

*DanK,*
Cool.  You are right, they are clearly the older calyxes.  Almost phantom like.  

Yeah- that yield seems pretty high for an auto.  We will have to wait and see what it's like after it is dried.  (if there is any left)

Thanks for the reassurance about the humidity.  When I was reading the sticky "curing by the numbers" it is saying 70%.   They seem to be drying slowly since the "test" buds I've put in the box haven't had an issue. (Of course none of them made it past 3 days)


----------



## tastyness (Oct 3, 2012)

*Big Band Auto - 53 Days*


*Blue City Diesel 1-3 and 4*




*White Rhino*



More juicy pics here: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62437


----------



## tastyness (Oct 3, 2012)

So much fun watching them change every day.  As a newbie- hard to tell when it the perfect time to harvest.  I'm letting them go as long as I can- but I think I read somewhere there is a point when you start to decline in potency/quality.  







And this plant is so bushy- I can't wait to see what it looks like when done.  I'm thinking this would be an excellent stealth plant outside- hardly looks like MJ at all.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 3, 2012)

WOW!!!! Looking great Tasty! :48:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 3, 2012)

Stellar plants, and you are great photographer as well. Enjoy.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 3, 2012)

*ston-loc*
Thanks- that means a lot to me coming from the guy with the giant girls.
Sorry about all your PM troubles.  I've added Eagle20 to my list of things to get so I can be preventative if I go outdoors.

*Budders* (is this a south park reference?) 
Thanks much.  I love them both- really nice when two passions collide


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 3, 2012)

:yay: for the harvest!!.. :cool2: ..  i go by trichs cloudy with 15-30% amber is when i chop.  congrats your plants look beautiful..  

Aloha
Squidy:ciao:


----------



## tastyness (Oct 4, 2012)

*Squidy*
If I wait for 30% amber - I won't be around MP for a while- I'll be immobile on my couch!
The Kush I've got is really strong right now and just started to really change color last night.  Little dark, dark points are appearing at the tips of buds.  I sooo wish I knew what strain this was.  I bought almost 2 years ago and can't remember exactly.  Luckily I've got clones (and a few more seed) so I'll be able to enjoy for a long time. 

Gonna be getting out the fiskars soon.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 5, 2012)

See some disturbing spots this morning in the tent.  I may have read too many threads about PM lately and am worried about nothing.  Sure hope so.
See pics on sick plant thread 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=799164#post799164


----------



## tastyness (Oct 5, 2012)

*NC-* what she looked like before watering


And this is the one that always turns leaves


----------



## tastyness (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## tastyness (Oct 6, 2012)

Harvest pictures for Big Band Auto 1 coming and jarred up the first plant last night as well.  
Yield on Big Band 2 which was jarred up last was certainly more than I expected - 64g


----------



## Johnny5968 (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice buds Tasty... They look very frosty and very yummy!!!!...Lol
Great grow...


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice shots Tasty. Your ladies are just stacking up the trich's.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 7, 2012)

106 Days from popping her in the dirt.  We had a bit of a rocky start but she's quite pretty don't you think.  Cola fresh cut was 61g.  
Right out of the tent



Great color in the sunlight





She turned out to be second tallest in the tent.  Must be the Sativa influence.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 7, 2012)

Really an easy plant to clean up.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 7, 2012)

Headed into the jars after around 4 days of drying.  I manicured it in two batches - the second one was a little too dry.  Lesson learned in how the stems should feel when headed to jars.  A little orange peel got them right back on track.  
Two batches from the box



Dried Cola


All that would fit in the bowl


Jar it!


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 8, 2012)

And that, my friend, is what it's all about. Congrats -- again 


Peace


----------



## tastyness (Oct 15, 2012)

Yikes- Can't believe I haven't posted in days.  Have been keeping up with all the great harvests and trimming and jarring.
We've been busy here and hopefully will have some awesome news to announce in about 28 hours!  (Non MJ related) 

Had a little ooops yesterday- forgot to pull down one of the passive air flaps for lights out time.  Luckily that room is fairly shaded.  Either way only a few more days to go, so I'm thinking the remaining girls will do fine.


----------



## Iams (Oct 16, 2012)

Great harvest.

I have jars just like this that in in hopes of having a good yeild as well. If not they will cann something else. The wife loves to cann anything out of the garden.

28 hrs? Keep us posted on more good news. few and far between these days, imo.

Latley, been taking care of my dads dog and he goes home tomorrow. My pups are gonna miss him.

Grow Green.


----------

